# Promesse. impegni, parole date e cazzi vari ...



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Per voi che valore hanno?

Per esempio ... un giorno hai promesso ad un amico, di non comportarti piu' in una certa maniera con un "soggetto", uno che ti rompe il cazzo  ... poi scopri che la promessa che hai fatto all' amico, che Amico non e', anzi meglio stare a distanza anche da lui  che fai? La promessa vale lo stesso? ... o la si puo' rompere?!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per voi che valore hanno?
> 
> Per esempio ... un giorno hai promesso ad un amico, di non comportarti piu' in una certa maniera con un "soggetto", uno che ti rompe il cazzo  ... poi scopri che la promessa che hai fatto all' amico, che Amico non e', anzi meglio stare a distanza anche da lui  che fai? La promessa vale lo stesso? ... o la si puo' rompere?!


Uhm ho 45 anni e mai avuto un amico  conoscenti si! 
le promesse si possono mantenere come non mantenere dipende dallo svolgimento degli eventi e dalle situazioni esterne che possono cambiare le situazioni .


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2011)

Guarda marì....evito di promettere ciò che non posso mantenere...e mantengo certe promesse se a chi ho promesso merita!!!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda marì....evito di promettere ciò che non posso mantenere... purtrppo io ho commesso questo errore  e mantengo certe promesse *se a chi ho promesso merita!!!!*


E li' c'e' il problema, l'amico non merita  brutta situazione che si e' creata ...


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E li' c'e' il problema, l'amico non merita  brutta situazione che si e' creata ...


se l'amico non merita al diavolo la promessa


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se l'amico non merita al diavolo la promessa


Facile a dirsi bellabimba, io do molta importanza a cio che prometto, e poi io sono una persona "seria", da non confondere con "seriosa" eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrizia (12 Ottobre 2011)

Se mantenere la promessa equivale rimaanere fedeli a se stessi, si deve mantenere la promessa anche se l'amicizia è interrotta.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi bellabimba, io do molta importanza a cio che prometto, e poi io sono *una persona "seria*", da non confondere con "seriosa" eh :mrgreen:


Mai messo in dubbio!!!!!! anche io do molta importanza a quello che prometto... 
...certo è una situazione difficile...poi dipende sempre da cosa ha fatto questo per non meritarsi più la tua amicizia....

ora al di la degli scherzi...io per correttezza e lealtà mia personale...manterrei comunque la promessa per poi troncare eventualmente i rapporti con questa persona


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Se mantenere la promessa equivale rimaanere fedeli a se stessi, si deve mantenere la promessa anche se l'amicizia è interrotta.



Bava, hai capito il nociolo dove sta :up:​


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Mai messo in dubbio!!!!!! anche io do molta importanza a quello che prometto...
> ...certo è una situazione difficile...poi dipende sempre da cosa ha fatto questo per non meritarsi più la tua amicizia....
> 
> ora al di la degli scherzi...io per correttezza e lealtà mia personale...manterrei comunque la promessa per poi troncare eventualmente i rapporti con questa persona


E' cio' che ho fatto, li ho cancellati entrambi.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' cio' che ho fatto, li ho cancellati entrambi.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>



Ultimamente "il falso amico" poi, ho scoperto delle malignita' che fino ad oggi non sapevo potesse fare  che meschino!


Oramai la decisione l'ho presa, e ne sono contenta. ointingat::yes:


PS Pero' che delusione!


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ultimamente "il falso amico" poi, ho scoperto delle malignita' che fino ad oggi non sapevo potesse fare  che meschino!
> 
> 
> Oramai la decisione l'ho presa, e ne sono contenta. ointingat::yes:
> ...



immagino Marì...anche io poco tempo fa ho subito una grossa delusione da quella che consideravo una delle mie più care amiche...mi sono sentita davvero pugnalata alle spalle...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> immagino Marì...anche io poco tempo fa ho subito una grossa delusione da quella che consideravo una delle mie più care amiche...mi sono sentita davvero pugnalata alle spalle...



Andiamo avanti va  chissa quante belle cose ci sono in futuro per noi  :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti va  chissa quante belle cose ci sono in futuro per noi  :mrgreen:


un sacco!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> un sacco!!!!



... o un secchio?! :mrgreen:

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Le mie promesse valgono un sacco.
Se un giorno io prometto che ti sfascierò la casa, che ti appiccherò fuoco al vestito, che ti attaccherò al mio cavallo e ti trascinerò per tutta la piazza...
Fidati...lo farò

Se io ti prometto che sarà guerra e che ti combatterò fino alla tua morte...fidati...lo farò...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le mie promesse valgono un sacco.
> Se un giorno io prometto che ti sfascierò la casa, che ti appiccherò fuoco al vestito, che ti attaccherò al mio cavallo e ti trascinerò per tutta la piazza...
> Fidati...lo farò
> 
> Se io ti prometto che sarà guerra e che ti combatterò fino alla tua morte...fidati...lo farò...


guerra, morte, distruzione.

le tue promesse valgono anche per le cose meno disastrose?
amore, fedeltà, amicizia?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;eRdcL2qKt6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRdcL2qKt6k[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> [video=youtube;eRdcL2qKt6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRdcL2qKt6k[/video]


Alla faccia di sentirsi sempre offesa per ogni cosa.

Mi cominci a ricordare mia sorella quando avevamo tipo 5 e 3 anni.

Mari', te la stai cercando. E quindi smetti a fare la vittima.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> [video=youtube;eRdcL2qKt6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRdcL2qKt6k[/video]


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH...Maddai Quibbel...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Lei crede di offendere usando la statura...ma a me fa solo ridere eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Maddai su...scaghiamola! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> guerra, morte, distruzione.
> 
> le tue promesse valgono anche per le cose meno disastrose?
> amore, fedeltà, amicizia?


Ma quelle cose lì non ho bisogno di prometterle...
O ci sono...o non ci sono.

Ma una cosa è certa: NESSUNO è in grado di comperare la mia amicizia...
Ma se proprio insisti...ti vendo un'amicizia farlocca eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Poi ragazzi quante volte capita nella vita di sentire dire da tizio...Ah il mio amico qua e il mio amico là.
Poi conosci sta persona e gli dici...ah sai il tale mi ha parlato di te dicendo che sei suo amico...
E vedi sto qua sbiancare imbarazzato che dice...ma quale amico qui e là...ma chi lo conosce...ma come si permette...ma chi si crede di essere...
Ah.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

*Ciapa Marì!*

[video=youtube;QgRLu-qCeXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgRLu-qCeXA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;l-iMmxOfMJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-iMmxOfMJs&feature=related[/video]

ALtro grande mito...Joe Pesci!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quelle cose lì non ho bisogno di prometterle...
> O ci sono...o non ci sono.
> 
> Ma una cosa è certa: NESSUNO è in grado di comperare la mia amicizia...
> Ma se proprio insisti...ti vendo un'amicizia farlocca eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


si promettono fedeltà e lealtà ... per il resto, preferisci contanti o l'assegno? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Alla faccia di sentirsi sempre offesa per ogni cosa.
> 
> Mi cominci a ricordare mia sorella quando avevamo tipo 5 e 3 anni.
> 
> Mari', te la stai cercando. E quindi smetti a fare la vittima.



Purtroppo il tuo giudizio/critica e' condizionato, sei parziale, cosa molto grave per un admin, non riesci ad essere imparziale, al di sopra delle parti. 

Vedi solo quel che vuoi vedere ... quando io vengo aggredita ed offesa, diventi cieco ...  va bene, va bene e va bene cosi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo il tuo giudizio/critica e' condizionato, sei *parziale*, cosa molto grave per un admin, non riesci ad essere imparziale, al di sopra delle parti.
> 
> Vedi solo quel che vuoi vedere ... quando io vengo aggredita ed offesa, diventi cieco ...  va bene, va bene e va bene cosi.


Motivo per cui la moderazione in questo forum non c'è. Non è poi una caratteristica così particolare. Tutti siamo parziali.

Ma per quanto riguarda l'articolo in particolare, non c'era nulla. Te lo sei inventata. Certo, che se ti senti perseguitata, qualunque cosa il tuo inseguitore dice è contro di te. Ma una persona neutrale che delle tue paure non sa nulla, appare completamente dissociato. In altre parole, io non vedo il filo e l'importanza che questo filo ha per te.

Io ho visto una frase buttata nel vento, e tu l'hai raccolta. Poi te ne fai cosa vuoi, ma resta l'essenza.


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Motivo per cui la moderazione in questo forum non c'è. Non è poi una caratteristica così particolare. Tutti siamo parziali.
> 
> Ma per quanto riguarda l'articolo in particolare, non c'era nulla. Te lo sei inventata. Certo, che se ti senti perseguitata, qualunque cosa il tuo inseguitore dice è contro di te. Ma una persona neutrale che delle tue paure non sa nulla, appare completamente dissociato. In altre parole, io non vedo il filo e l'importanza che questo filo ha per te.
> 
> Io ho visto una frase buttata nel vento, e tu l'hai raccolta. Poi te ne fai cosa vuoi, ma resta l'essenza.



Non e' mia abitudine segnalarti tutte le volte che vengo derisa, offesa, aggredita e, sempre dallo stesso utente ... tu sai a chi mi riferisco.

Ti feci una "promessa" (ricordi?) di non rispondergli piu', di non riferirmi a lui in nessun caso ... ti chiesi solo di fare in modo di allontanare da me quel secchio di merda ... ma niente, lui insiste e tu lo appoggi ... forse sono sul culo anche a te ... cos'altro posso dire ... io le cose non me le invento, le leggo e, non mi piacciono.


Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si promettono fedeltà e lealtà ... per il resto, preferisci contanti o l'assegno? :rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAH...contanti...
Gli assegni possono sempre essere falsi no?
Specie se emessi da certe banche...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' mia abitudine segnalarti tutte le volte che vengo derisa, offesa, aggredita e, sempre dallo stesso utente ... tu sai a chi mi riferisco.
> 
> Ti feci una "promessa" (ricordi?) di non rispondergli piu', di non riferirmi a lui in nessun caso ... ti chiesi solo di fare in modo di allontanare da me quel secchio di merda ... ma niente, lui insiste e tu lo appoggi ... forse sono sul culo anche a te ... cos'altro posso dire ... io le cose non me le invento, le leggo e, non mi piacciono.
> 
> ...


E lui ti ha risposto, come io ti risposi.
Non è nelle sue competenze o "doveri" (dato che una tua richiesta diventa un "dovere" per lui) allontanare un secchio di merda: che vedi solo tu.
Viene allontanato un secchio di merda, quando esso appare così per tutta l'utenza del forum.
E ci pensa il sistema di moderazione non admin.
Già ti rispose: non mi faccio comandare da nessuno.

Il tuo problema è che leggi sempre e solo quello che tu "vuoi" leggere.
Non è detto che le cose che "non piacciono a te" lo siano per gli altri.

Tutto lì.
Che ti dissi?
Non si può usare il sistema di moderazione per affossare un'utente che non piace a te.
Tu mi dicesti: fascista.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' mia abitudine segnalarti tutte le volte che vengo derisa, offesa, aggredita e, sempre dallo stesso utente ... tu sai a chi mi riferisco.
> 
> Ti feci una "promessa" (ricordi?) di non rispondergli piu', di non riferirmi a lui in nessun caso ... ti chiesi solo di fare in modo di allontanare da me quel secchio di merda ... ma niente, lui insiste e tu lo appoggi ... forse sono sul culo anche a te ... cos'altro posso dire ... io le cose non me le invento, le leggo e, non mi piacciono.
> 
> ...


Se allontanassi tutti che non ti vanno, e questo te l'ho detto più volte, allora rimarresti solo tu. Perché tolto uno ti trovi un altro. Non puoi vivere senza avversari, ami la battaglia e quando manca, te la crei.

Per sentirti a tuo agio hai bisogno di un degno avversario, ma questo non lo trovi provocandolo. Il degno avversario si manifesta quando vuole, forse anche quando lo si chiede, ma mai perché si sente provocato. Un guerriero che si sente offeso o aggredito, non può vincere la sua causa, e così la da vinta all'altro. L'altro si bea eventualmente nella sua superiorità e invincibilità, ma quando lo fa, allora non è degno, e la perdita è stata minima, come sarebbe stata la vincita, se la sfida fosse stata accolta.

Un guerriero non cerca avversari più deboli, ma sfida coloro che sono ben più potenti, impressionanti, perché quando vince, allora la vincita sia superiore a tutto quello che il mondo abbia mai visto e che ci può andare fiero. E se perde, allora sa, quali siano le proprie debolezze.

Mari', qui non trovi degni avversari fra quelli che si sono già manifestati. La battaglie finora trovate sono misere e non degne di una singola parola. Vai a cercarti un avversario che ti lascia a fiato sospeso, che ti fa rizzare i capelli solo a pensarlo, uno che ti mette sull'attenti giorno e notte. Ti farà vivere i momenti più belli e eccitanti della tua vita. Non buttare via la tua energia con qualcosa che non ti ripagherà mai.

Non combattere a mani nude, quando hai un arsenale di armi micidiali. Indossa la corazza, impugna la spada e sfida chi è degno di te!


----------



## astonished (16 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se allontanassi tutti che non ti vanno, e questo te l'ho detto più volte, allora rimarresti solo tu. Perché tolto uno ti trovi un altro. Non puoi vivere senza avversari, ami la battaglia e quando manca, te la crei.
> 
> Per sentirti a tuo agio hai bisogno di un degno avversario, ma questo non lo trovi provocandolo. Il degno avversario si manifesta quando vuole, forse anche quando lo si chiede, ma mai perché si sente provocato. Un guerriero che si sente offeso o aggredito, non può vincere la sua causa, e così la da vinta all'altro. L'altro si bea eventualmente nella sua superiorità e invincibilità, ma quando lo fa, allora non è degno, e la perdita è stata minima, come sarebbe stata la vincita, se la sfida fosse stata accolta.
> 
> ...


E' vero Marì :up:

Ciao e buona domenica


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> E' vero Marì :up:
> 
> Ciao e buona domenica


E per cosa tutto questo :sorpreso:

Non ne vale la pena, a che pro poi? ... sarei una scema se lo ... il nulla non si cambatte, lo s'ignora.


*La gioventù invecchia, l'immaturità si perde via via, l'ignoranza può diventare istruzione e l'ubriachezza sobrietà, ma la stupidità dura per sempre.* 
(Aristofane) ... io so' pazz, non sono scema


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti va  chissa quante belle cose ci sono in futuro per noi  :mrgreen:


Se una persona adulta e matura e con molte esperienze  non sa ancora scegliersi bene  gli amici vuol dire che in qualcosa ha sbagliato.
Se io subissi molte delusioni dagli amici mi porrei qualche domanda senza pensare  solo che è tutta colpa degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se una persona adulta e matura e con molte esperienze  non sa ancora scegliersi bene  gli amici vuol dire che in qualcosa ha sbagliato.
> Se io subissi molte delusioni dagli amici mi porrei qualche domanda senza pensare  solo che è tutta colpa degli altri.


I vizi degli uomini

Fabulae, IV, 10





Peras imposuit Iuppiter nobis duas:

propriis repletam vitiis post tergum dedit,

alienis ante pectus suspendit gravem.

Hac re videre nostra mala non possumus;

alii simul delinquunt, censores sumus.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se una persona adulta e matura e con molte esperienze  non sa ancora scegliersi bene  gli amici vuol dire che in qualcosa ha sbagliato.
> Se io subissi molte delusioni dagli amici mi porrei qualche domanda senza pensare  solo che è tutta colpa degli altri.



Hai ragione, ho il maledetto Difetto di credere che l'Umano possa correggersi, migliorare, riscattarsi ... e invece no, mi ostino inutilmente ... rassegnarsi a questa realta' e' triste. Purtroppo siamo in piena decadenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho il maledetto Difetto di credere che l'Umano possa correggersi, migliorare, riscattarsi ... e invece no, mi ostino inutilmente ... rassegnarsi a questa realta' e' triste. Purtroppo siamo in piena decadenza.


Mi piace di più avere quello di pensare che IO posso correggermi, migliorarmi e riscattarmi e che della piena decadenza siamo responsabili un po' tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi piace di più avere quello di pensare che IO posso correggermi, migliorarmi e riscattarmi e che della piena decadenza siamo responsabili un po' tutti.


Ma scusatemi io non vedo nessuna decadenza...
Mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusatemi io non vedo nessuna decadenza...
> Mah...


Sai che la cosa non mi stupisce???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sai che la cosa non mi stupisce???


Perchè vi sia una decadenza...bisogna che ci sia un'età aurea, da cui siamo decaduti...
Non riesco a codificarla...e quale sarebbe di grazia?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè vi sia una decadenza...bisogna che ci sia un'età aurea, da cui siamo decaduti...
> Non riesco a codificarla...e quale sarebbe di grazia?


Diamo al termine decadenza dei valori e significati diversi forse?? O facciamo finta di farlo?
Decadenza morale, etica. De-cadenza. I valori, le regole, i princìpi, le civiltà de-cadono.
Te la semplifico: si parte da un piolo alto della scala (e nella storia ce ne sono stati tanti sai??) e si scende. Siamo a quello più basso. Oltre c'è il baratro.
Ma è un discorso lungo e gradevole da fare con chi vuole farlo e non solo provocare o fare perdere tempo.
Inoltre,  se tu non la vedi parleremmo del nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diamo al termine decadenza dei valori e significati diversi forse?? O facciamo finta di farlo?
> Decadenza morale, etica. De-cadenza. I valori, le regole, i princìpi, le civiltà de-cadono.
> Te la semplifico: si parte da un piolo alto della scala (e nella storia ce ne sono stati tanti sai??) e si scende. Siamo a quello più basso. Oltre c'è il baratro.
> Ma è un discorso lungo e gradevole da fare con chi vuole farlo e non solo provocare o fare perdere tempo.
> Inoltre,  se tu non la vedi parleremmo del nulla.


Maddai sono curioso dei pioli alti...
E quali sarebbero?
Ma quale baratro...ma cosa dici su...
Non c'è nessun baratro...
L'unico vero baratro...è quello 50 cm sottoterra...alla fine dei nostri giorni...
Potrebbe benissimo essere anche domani...che ne so?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai sono curioso dei pioli alti...
> E quali sarebbero?
> Ma quale baratro...ma cosa dici su...
> Non c'è nessun baratro...
> ...


Hai ragione. Pensiamo solo  alle vere cose importanti! Che ci frega del resto? 
Fai come se non avessi scritto nè?
I pioli alti sono , come dire.. un po' troppo lontani per te


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Pensiamo solo  alle vere cose importanti! Che ci frega del resto?
> Fai come se non avessi scritto nè?
> I pioli alti sono , come dire.. un po' troppo lontani per te


Ma che cosa c'entra scusa?
Hai parlato di pioli alti nella storia.
Io ti chiedo gentilmente quali?
E tu rispondi così...
Si io penso solo alle cose che sono importanti per me.
Se mi conosci tu dirai, per quest'uomo le cose che gli fregano sono queste.
Non riuscirò mai, a fare in modo, che lui reputi importanti quelle che sono per me.
Nella mia vita ho sempre visto la gente sbranarsi per emerite cazzate.
Tu vivi come cazzo pare a te...e segui i tuoi ideali chimerici di epoche auree...
Mai...esistite!.
Sogna!


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Conte se non ci si rende conto della decadenza significa che non si può aspirare a nessuna scala, non trovi? Però puoi guardare il mondo e chiederti se questo nel quale viviamo è il miglior mondo possibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cosa c'entra scusa?
> Hai parlato di pioli alti nella storia.
> Io ti chiedo gentilmente quali?
> E tu rispondi così...
> ...


Se non ho spiegato cosa per me è la decadenza come puoi definire i miei ideali chimerici ?? 
Tu stai bene in questo mondo di merda, io no e cerco come posso di ambire ad altro e cambiare quello che considero giusto cambiare.
A te basta poco per esser contento e te ne fotti del resto. Ti basta avere le scarpette pulite e non schizzate.
Mi pare visuale decisamente limitata e chiusa e non me ne fregherebbe niente di te se non fosse che fai parte di una fetta bella grossa di gente che
ragiona così. Di quali emerite cazzate  parli ?? ideali? sogni? ambizioni? 
Ma che cazzo dici??


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se non ho spiegato cosa per me è la decadenza come puoi definire i miei ideali chimerici ??
> Tu stai bene in questo mondo di merda, io no e cerco come posso di ambire ad altro e cambiare quello che considero giusto cambiare.
> A te basta poco per esser contento e te ne fotti del resto. Ti basta avere le scarpette pulite e non schizzate.
> Mi pare visuale decisamente limitata e chiusa e non me ne fregherebbe niente di te se non fosse che fai parte di una fetta bella grossa di gente che
> ...


Ripeto...dimmi quali sono questi pioli alti di età auree...
Per me il mondo non è affatto di merda.
E' solo un mondo possibile, tra i gli indefiniti possibili.
Una risultante complessa di fenomeni in fieri.
So solo che io sono un essere umano a cui è stato dato di vivere solo un certo tempo spazio.
Chi ha scelto il tempo spazio a me assegnato, non sono stato io.
Bisogna sempre cambiare qualcosa...
Non è meglio e pià coraggioso incarnare la propria epoca? 
Vivere?

Ripeto: sono curioso di quei pioli...
Ovvio io non ho vissuto nessuna esistenza anteriore al 1967.
Quella l'ho solo conosciuta da immagini, fotografie, e parole scritte.
Non c'ero.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte se non ci si rende conto della decadenza significa che non si può aspirare a nessuna scala, non trovi? Però puoi guardare il mondo e chiederti se questo nel quale viviamo è il miglior mondo possibile.


SIccome le sorti del mondo non sono certo in mano mia, io non me ne occupo.
A me sembra che francamente, l'uomo, in buona fede, si sia sempre adoperato solo, per migliorare quello che considerava il proprio mondo.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SIccome le sorti del mondo non sono certo in mano mia, io non me ne occupo.
> *A me sembra che francamente, l'uomo, in buona fede, si sia sempre adoperato solo, per migliorare quello che considerava il proprio mondo*.


Fammi degli esempi concreti please.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fammi degli esempi concreti please.


Il primo che mi viene in mente...
Ci fu un'epoca in cui essere uno stato moderno significava avere delle colonie.
Ecco appunto...il nostro staterello pur di avere delle colonie...conquistò le terre scartate dagli altri paesi europei.
E fu gioia e tripudio nelle piazze.
L'Italia era un impero!

Altro esempio...
Chi nel 1815...avrebbe mai pensato che nel 1992 ci sarebbe stata l'Europa unita?

Altro esempio...
Quale donna nata nel 1850...avrebbe pensato che nel 1900 e rotti....avrebbe potuto andare all'Università?

Ah che età d'oro...una volta tra marito e moglie ci si dava del voi!
Ah là si che c'era la vera intimità di coppia...quella in cui...tacete sempre voi moglie...che siete una donna!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto...dimmi quali sono questi pioli alti di età auree...
> Per me il mondo non è affatto di merda.
> E' solo un mondo possibile, tra i gli indefiniti possibili.
> Una risultante complessa di fenomeni in fieri.
> ...


Incarnare la propria epoca cosa vuol  dire? lasciarsela scorrere addosso senza fare niente?? Adeguarcisi senza reagire?
Che coraggio ci vuole??
E il mondo, la storia prima di te viene resettata e non conta?  Non è grazie a quella che siamo oggi?
Allora cosa studi a fare  i classici della musica?
Cosa leggi ?
Cosa guardi?
Cosa studi?
Cosa pensi?
A cosa ambisci?
Oltre a quella staccionata che vedi e che delimita il tuo pratino  c'è tutto un mondo.
Prova a scavalcarla!


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incarnare la propria epoca cosa vuol  dire? lasciarsela scorrere addosso senza fare niente?? Adeguarcisi senza reagire?
> Che coraggio ci vuole??
> E il mondo, la storia prima di te viene resettata e non conta?  Non è grazie a quella che siamo oggi?
> Allora cosa studi a fare  i classici della musica?
> ...


Non puoi obbligare a vedere chi non ha gli occhi...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non puoi obbligare a vedere chi non ha gli occhi...


No ma posso obbligare a guardare chi distoglie lo sguardo per non vedere.
Ha scritto una sola cosa giusta: non lo cambia solo lui il mondo ma anche lui.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No ma posso obbligare a guardare chi distoglie lo sguardo per non vedere.
> Ha scritto una sola cosa giusta: non lo cambia solo lui il mondo ma anche lui.


Sempre che ci sia lo sguardo. E' lì che si sbaglia secondo me. Cosa vorresti cambiare tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sempre che ci sia lo sguardo. E' lì che si sbaglia secondo me. Cosa vorresti cambiare tu?


Vorrei che si credesse ancora nel sociale, nel futuro. Vorrei cambiare questa rassegnazione generale  in speranza.
Vorrei che lo schifo che provo io davanti a questa politica, a questo periodo storico fosse condiviso da più persone di quante vedo schifarsi (anche se qualcosina si sta  muovendo) e che i giovani non fossero costretti ad imballarsi perchè non hanno alternative.
vorrei tante cose


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei che si credesse ancora nel sociale, nel futuro. Vorrei cambiare questa rassegnazione generale  in speranza.
> Vorrei che lo schifo che provo io davanti a questa politica, a questo periodo storico fosse condiviso da più persone di quante vedo schifarsi (anche se qualcosina si sta  muovendo) e che i giovani non fossero costretti ad imballarsi perchè non hanno alternative.
> vorrei tante cose


Non sei solo/a


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2011)

E' nella natura dell'uomo veder decadere gradualmente gli altri, mentre cresce nell'opinione di aver vissuto in modo migliore. Qualunque cosa gli viene proposta contrariamente a questa visione, lo rafforza.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' nella natura dell'uomo veder decadere gradualmente gli altri, mentre cresce nell'opinione di aver vissuto in modo migliore. Qualunque cosa gli viene proposta contrariamente a questa visione, lo rafforza.


Ho forse parlato di decadenza altrui? mi pare di avere esteso il concetto di desiderio e dovere di cambiamento a tutti, nessuno escluso.
Solo che ognuno deve fare la propria parte. 
La decadenza, come il cambiamento, lo cibiamo noi tutti. Alcuni d'impegnano di più ma il succo è quello.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho forse parlato di decadenza altrui? mi pare di avere esteso il concetto di desiderio e dovere di cambiamento a tutti, nessuno escluso.
> Solo che ognuno deve fare la propria parte.
> La decadenza, come il cambiamento, lo cibiamo noi tutti. Alcuni d'impegnano di più ma il succo è quello.


Non ce l'ho con te, l'ho con il termine decadenza.

Quando avevo 10 anni, sentivo dire i vecchi: "ai miei tempi ..."

Ora ho giunto l'età di loro, e qualche volta mi capita pensare: "ai miei tempi ...". Da un lato mi viene la ridarella, dall'altro invece vedo l'evoluzione appena descritta.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non puoi obbligare a vedere chi non ha gli occhi...


Gli occhi ce li hanno, ma non Vedono ... ha piu' capacita' di "Vedere" un cieco dalla nascita, almeno lui vede attraverso il sentire a pelle.

Ciao MK


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te, l'ho con il termine decadenza.
> 
> Quando avevo 10 anni, sentivo dire i vecchi: "ai miei tempi ..."
> 
> Ora ho giunto l'età di loro, e qualche volta mi capita pensare: "ai miei tempi ...". Da un lato mi viene la ridarella, dall'altro invece vedo l'evoluzione appena descritta.


Il termine decadenza disturba anche me ma è adeguato e descrive veramente il decadere che si vede.
Hai ragione sulla storia dei ai miei tempi   io non mi ritrovo a dirlo perchè sono degli anni 70 e molte cose di quegli anni sono da cancellare ma puoi tu, avendo studiato la storia e vivendo il nostro tempo confutare il  concetto che oggi siamo allo sfascio?
Non è che paragonando il peggio al meno peggio si arriva al meglio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il termine decadenza disturba anche me ma è adeguato e descrive veramente il decadere che si vede.
> Hai ragione sulla storia dei ai miei tempi   io non mi ritrovo a dirlo perchè sono degli anni 70 e molte cose di quegli anni sono da cancellare ma puoi tu, avendo studiato la storia e vivendo il nostro tempo confutare il  concetto che oggi siamo allo sfascio?
> *Non è che paragonando il peggio al meno peggio si arriva al meglio*.


La decadenza però sarebbe il peggiorarsi di un periodo di splendore. Io questo splendore non l'ho ancora visto. Ma, pensando "ai miei tempi", mi potrebbe venire la tentazione di esaltare il passato come se fosse stato migliore, soltanto per il gusto di vedere la gente meravigliata


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incarnare la propria epoca cosa vuol  dire? lasciarsela scorrere addosso senza fare niente?? Adeguarcisi senza reagire?
> Che coraggio ci vuole??
> E il mondo, la storia prima di te viene resettata e non conta?  Non è grazie a quella che siamo oggi?
> Allora cosa studi a fare  i classici della musica?
> ...


Ma porco cane...proprio perchè sono andato oltre quella staccionata...che sono così no?
Ogni volta che sento le persone lamentarsi...mi ricordo cosa ho visto in giro nel mondo...e penso a quante persone stanno peggio di questo lamentone di turno eh?
Incarnare la propria epoca vuol dire misurarsi ogni giorno con le situazioni che ti si parano davanti e dare una risposta in prima persona a quanto ti viene chiesto.
Ma porco cane...arriva l'affamato e chiede la carità...mica gli posso dire ah lo so...sto lottando per migliorare il mondo...per togliere la fame dai paesi del terzo mondo...non è così: lì c'è il tizio X che chiede a me...un aiuto pratico per una questione pratica.
Tu che ne sai di me? Dove trovi una sola situazione, una sola di tutta la mia vita, in cui io mi sia adeguato passivamente.

La storia conta quanto storia.
Ti rimando a leggerti la differenza esistente tra oggetto materiale e oggetto storico.
Ma porco cane...ma voi trovate per caso persone che hanno 80 o 90 anni che si lamentano di quanto era bella la loro infanzia?
La risposta è unanime: chi pensava a tutto sto benessere quando eravamo giovani? Eh?
Mia figlia non ha patito la fame. Mio padre si...e vedo come lo racconta ai nipoti...
AH ma allora si era più felici vero? Casso non c'erano seghe mentali: l'unica priorità era sopravvivere...ma che bel mondo eh?

I classici della musica non esistono.
Queste sono categorie culturali della peggior specie: per un musicista esistono solo opere...e fatalità passano alla storia...solo quelle cose che sono oltre queste categorie...in teoria non basterebbe una vita ad esaurire quanto è scritto dentro la musica di Bach!

Ma scusa una cosa...ho ambito a delle cose...le ho raggiunte: ora la mia vita è mantenerle.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La decadenza però sarebbe il peggiorarsi di un periodo di splendore. Io questo splendore non l'ho ancora visto. Ma, pensando "ai miei tempi", mi potrebbe venire la tentazione di esaltare il passato come se fosse stato migliore, soltanto per il gusto di vedere la gente meravigliata


Ecco appunto e io sono qua a chiedere che qualcuno mi illustri lo splendore delle epoche passate.
Ma ovvio eh? Chi ha scoperto un certo utilizzo del petrolio, lo ha fatto solo per inquinare il pianeta eh?
Ah che bei tempi...quando le case erano illuminate male con le lampade a petrolio...che età splendida!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei che si credesse ancora nel sociale, nel futuro. Vorrei cambiare questa rassegnazione generale  in speranza.
> Vorrei che lo schifo che provo io davanti a questa politica, a questo periodo storico fosse condiviso da più persone di quante vedo schifarsi (anche se qualcosina si sta  muovendo) e che i giovani non fossero costretti ad imballarsi perchè non hanno alternative.
> vorrei tante cose


Eccoti: a che serve schifarsi? A nulla...
A nulla...
Rimboaccati le maniche e mostraci cosa TU sai fare...
Solo le opere contano.
QUelle restano.
E su quelle possiamo anche discutere...
Invece fatalità siamo pieni di lamentoni, che non fanno mai niente.
Ovvio quando c'è da mettersi in gioco...tocca sempre agli altri.

Osserva le persone che fanno...
Non hanno neppure il tempo di mettersi lì a lamentarsi...

Nessuno è in grado di giudicare il proprio periodo storico dal di fuori...ma è sempre pronto a farsi strumentalizzare dal cosidetto sentire comune.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il termine decadenza disturba anche me ma è adeguato e descrive veramente il decadere che si vede.
> Hai ragione sulla storia dei ai miei tempi   io non mi ritrovo a dirlo perchè sono degli anni 70 e molte cose di quegli anni sono da cancellare ma puoi tu, avendo studiato la storia e vivendo il nostro tempo confutare il  concetto che oggi siamo allo sfascio?
> Non è che paragonando il peggio al meno peggio si arriva al meglio.


Che bello gli anni 70: tensioni sociali, crisi epica nel 1975, crisi nel 1973, terrorismo, proteste...ma che belli...
Ah i bei tempi del mio vicino...io ero bambino...che mi racconta: AH basta andare all'università a Padova, troppe ne ho prese e viste...io faccio la firma in marina. Che begli gli anni 70! Uno splendore in cui si votò per il divorzio! Infatti allora si era in un'epoca di coppie felici...un'esigua minoranza miscredente e atea...fece dare quel risultato al referendum...ma rotfl!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il termine decadenza disturba anche me ma è adeguato e descrive veramente il decadere che si vede.
> Hai ragione sulla storia dei ai miei tempi   io non mi ritrovo a dirlo perchè sono degli anni 70 e molte cose di quegli anni sono da cancellare ma puoi tu, avendo studiato la storia e vivendo il nostro tempo confutare il  concetto che oggi siamo allo sfascio?
> Non è che paragonando il peggio al meno peggio si arriva al meglio.


Ma non hai mai pensato che lo sfacio sia strumentale?
Sono molti quelli che sono convinti di vedere eh?
E se ne bevono di panzane...
Non c'è nessuno sfascio.
Se non il risultato di un processo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non puoi obbligare a vedere chi non ha gli occhi...


Ma per altro non è sempre detto che le persone, pur di sentirsi in, siano disposte a vedere con occhi, che non siano i propri.
Saper chiudere gli occhi, in certi momenti è importante, ed è importante saperli spalancare quando in effetti c'è qualcosa da vedere.
Fatalità tutti quelli che hanno creato benessere sono persone che hanno visto oltre...e non si sono soffermate ai guai che avevano davanti.
Platone nel mito della caverna docet.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per altro non è sempre detto che le persone, pur di sentirsi in, siano disposte a vedere con occhi, che non siano i propri.
> Saper chiudere gli occhi, in certi momenti è importante, ed è importante saperli spalancare quando in effetti c'è qualcosa da vedere.
> Fatalità tutti quelli che hanno creato benessere sono persone che hanno visto oltre...e non si sono soffermate ai guai che avevano davanti.
> Platone nel mito della caverna docet.


Invece sai può essere molto utile riuscire a guardare con gli occhi degli altri. Di quale benessere stiamo parlando? Io vedo tanta gente che sta male, tu no?


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli occhi ce li hanno, ma non Vedono ... ha piu' capacita' di "Vedere" un cieco dalla nascita, almeno lui vede attraverso il sentire a pelle.
> 
> Ciao MK


Vero Marì, vero...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Invece sai può essere molto utile riuscire a guardare con gli occhi degli altri. Di quale benessere stiamo parlando? Io vedo tanta gente che sta male, tu no?


Io vedo come sempre persone che stanno molto bene nonostante la crisi...e persone che sono in serie difficoltà...
Persone che stanno meglio di me, e persone che stanno peggio...
Ma ho anche ben visto che lo star male crea solo disagio e imbarazzo nelle persone circostanti...quindi esistono pure molte persone che fingono di stare bene...

MK, può essere utile tentare a mettersi nei panni degli altri...
Guardare con gli occhi degli altri è impossibile...ma tanti danno per scontato di avere uno sguardo obiettivo...

invece di passare la vita a fare la morale agli altri...che guardassero a sè stessi e tacessero!


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> invece di passare la vita a fare la morale agli altri...che guardassero a sè stessi e tacessero!


Tacere perchè mai? Bisogna parlare e parlare e parlare. Preferibilmente bene (parlo di forma) o perlomeno con stile. Comunque non intendevo male economicamente (anche se è ovvio che con la crisi che c'è...).


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tacere perchè mai? Bisogna parlare e parlare e parlare. Preferibilmente bene (parlo di forma) o perlomeno con stile. Comunque non intendevo male economicamente (anche se è ovvio che con la crisi che c'è...).


Beh prima di parlare bisogna avere qualcosa di serio da dire!
Dura ascoltare le persone...
Hai ragione ci sono molte persone ammalate!
Con sti cancri..


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...ma voi trovate per caso persone che hanno 80 o 90 anni che si lamentano di quanto era bella la loro infanzia?
> La risposta è unanime: chi pensava a tutto sto benessere quando eravamo giovani? Eh?
> Mia figlia non ha patito la fame. Mio padre si...e vedo come lo racconta ai nipoti...
> AH ma allora si era più felici vero? Casso non c'erano seghe mentali: l'unica priorità era sopravvivere...ma che bel mondo eh?


 Si, ne trovo tante di persone anziane che rimpiangono i tempi della loro infanzia.
E allora? Ma di che cazzo di benessere parli??? quale benessere?? avere il televisore ultrapiatto e le scarpette all'ultima moda? ma dove vivi? 
Tua figlia non avrà fame ( la tua, perchè altri ne hanno eccome) ma   ben altri problemi. Il tasso di disoccupazione è a livelli mostruosi e il futuro dei giovani non mi pare tanto roseo.
Ma se consideri che nella preistoria o nel medioevo la vita era più dura si, mi tocca darti ragione. 
Avere come unica priorità sopravvivere e non decidere con quale giacchetta uscire a me sembra più gratificante.  Sarà una bestemmia ma che posso farci?
Insomma, per te questo è un periodo storico splendido e pieno di benessere. 
Sguazzaci e goditela allora.  
Ultima cosa: il mio invito non era a lamentarsi ma prendere coscienza di qualcosa e rimboccarsi le maniche.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto e io sono qua a chiedere che qualcuno mi illustri lo splendore delle epoche passate.
> Ma ovvio eh? Chi ha scoperto un certo utilizzo del petrolio, lo ha fatto solo per inquinare il pianeta eh?
> Ah che bei tempi...quando le case erano illuminate male con le lampade a petrolio...che età splendida!


Concordo, molto più romantico!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccoti: a che serve schifarsi? A nulla...
> A nulla...
> Rimboaccati le maniche e mostraci cosa TU sai fare...
> Solo le opere contano.
> ...


Il confronto con te è gradevole quanto una seduta da uno specialista in ragadi anali.
Continua a sguazzare nel tuo piccolo mondo felice e sentiti speciale.
In qualche modo effettivamente lo sei ma considero buona educazione non specificarti  in che modo.


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

nei racconti ... trovo che il sognare per un futuro migliore sia cambiato ...

c'è molta rassegnazione ora ... 

c'è molta apparenza e poca sostanza ... 

mia impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh *prima di parlare bisogna avere qualcosa di serio da dire!*Dura ascoltare le persone...
> Hai ragione ci sono molte persone ammalate!
> Con sti cancri..


beh, allora saremmo in molti a dover tacere quasi sempre


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, ne trovo tante di persone anziane che rimpiangono i tempi della loro infanzia.
> E allora? Ma di che cazzo di benessere parli??? quale benessere?? avere il televisore ultrapiatto e le scarpette all'ultima moda? ma dove vivi?
> Tua figlia non avrà fame ( la tua, perchè altri ne hanno eccome) ma   ben altri problemi. Il tasso di disoccupazione è a livelli mostruosi e il futuro dei giovani non mi pare tanto roseo.
> Ma se consideri che nella preistoria o nel medioevo la vita era più dura si, mi tocca darti ragione.
> ...


Allora insegnaci come rimboccarci le maniche...
COme mai i giovani non vogliono fare i lavori che fanno gli extracomunitari?
Io mi sono pagato l'università anche andando a lavare i piatti in fiera a Bologna eh?
Non dicevo..ah sono un pianista le mie mani ne soffrono...ho fatto tanti mestieri nella mia vita...
Casomai gli anziani rimpiangono la giovinezza...ma non certo la fame...o l'assenza di medicine...
Forse il benessere sta nell'essere refrattari ai media no?

Allora perchè non lasci tutto e vai a vivere in Amazzonia?
Così provi il mito del buon selvaggio...aria sana...pura...niente tv, telefoninic...ecc..ecc..una vita pura e sana...a misura di essere umano...no?

Di cosa dovremmo prendere coscienza?
Sii precisa...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il confronto con te è gradevole quanto una seduta da uno specialista in ragadi anali.
> Continua a sguazzare nel tuo piccolo mondo felice e sentiti speciale.
> In qualche modo effettivamente lo sei ma considero buona educazione non specificarti  in che modo.


Ma vienimi a trovare no?
Dai dimmi chi sei delle bannate...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;UMR3Z6YGJxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMR3Z6YGJxI[/video]


Se ci fosse un uomo

un uomo nuovo e forte

forte nel guardare sorridente

la sua oscura realtà del presente.


Se ci fosse un uomo

forte di una tendenza senza nome

se non quella di umana elevazione

forte come una vita che é in attesa

di una rinascita improvvisa.


Se ci fosse un uomo

generoso e forte

forte nel gestire ciò che ha intorno

senza intaccare il suo equilibrio interno

forte nell'odiare l'arroganza

di chi esibisce una falsa coscienza

forte nel custodire con impegno

la parte più viva del suo sogno

se ci fosse un uomo.


Questo nostro mondo ormai è impazzito

e diventa sempre più volgare

popolato da un assurdo mito

che è il potere.


Questo nostro mondo è avido e incapace

sempre in corsa e sempre più infelice

popolato da un bisogno estremo

e da una smania vuota che sarebbe vita


se ci fosse un uomo...


Allora si potrebbe immaginare

un umanesimo nuovo

con la speranza di veder morire

questo nostro medioevo.


Col desiderio

che in una terra sconosciuta

ci sia di nuovo l'uomo

al centro della vita.


Allora si potrebbe immaginare

un neo rinascimento

un individuo tutto da inventare

in continuo movimento.


Con la certezza

che in un futuro non lontano

al centro della vita

ci sia di nuovo l'uomo.


Un uomo affascinato

da uno spazio vuoto

che va ancora popolato.


Popolato da corpi e da anime gioiose

che sanno entrare di slancio

nel cuore delle cose.


Popolato di fervore

e di gente innamorata

ma che crede all'amore

come una cosa concreta.


Popolato da un uomo

che ha scelto il suo cammino

senza gesti clamorosi

per sentirsi qualcuno.


Popolato da chi vive

senza alcuna ipocrisia

col rispetto di se stesso

e della propria pulizia.


Uno spazio vuoto

che va ancora popolato.


Popolato da un uomo talmente vero

che non ha la presunzione

di abbracciare il mondo intero.


Popolato da chi crede

nell' individualismo

ma combatte con forza

qualsiasi forma di egoismo.


Popolato da chi odia il potere

e i suoi eccessi

ma che apprezza

un potere esercitato su se stessi.


Popolato da chi ignora

il passato e il futuro

e che inizia la sua storia

dal punto zero


Uno spazio vuoto

che va ancora popolato.


Popolato da chi é certo

che la donna e l'uomo

siano il grande motore

del cammino umano.


Popolato da un bisogno

che diventa l'espressione

di un gran senso religioso

ma non di religione.


Popolato da chi crede

in una fede sconosciuta

dov'é la morte che scompare

quando appare la vita.


Popolato da un uomo

cui non basta il crocefisso

ma che cerca di trovare

un Dio dentro se stesso.​


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vienimi a trovare no?
> Dai dimmi chi sei delle bannate...


Cielo e perchè mai dovrei venirti  trovare???
Dopo che sai chi sono che succede?
Fammi capire.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cielo e perchè mai dovrei venirti  trovare???
> Dopo che sai chi sono che succede?
> Fammi capire.


Così vediamo no come si mette no?
Tu parli di me come se mi conoscessi...
E sta roba non mi sta bene.
Parliamo a 4 occhi io e te...
Ti mostro tutto quello che ho fatto nella mia vita.
Tu poi mi mostri quello che tu hai fatto e lo mettiamo a confronto.
Se sto bene...è perchè appunto mi sono sacrificato, e non ho atteso la manna dal cielo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> [video=youtube;UMR3Z6YGJxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMR3Z6YGJxI[/video]
> 
> 
> Se ci fosse un uomo
> ...


Mah un universo con l'uomo al centro implode...
Ogni Messia è sempre stato crocifisso...
Ergo?
E' LO STATO CHE DEVE FARE...
Non noi!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così vediamo no come si mette no?
> Tu parli di me come se mi conoscessi...
> E sta roba non mi sta bene.
> Parliamo a 4 occhi io e te...
> ...


Ma chi ti conosce?? 
Leggo le cose che scrivi tu e gli altri. 
Sei un po' egocentrico e quel vediamo come si mette mi suona minaccioso.
Non che m'impensierisca ma mi da' fastidio.
Chiaro?
Se sei tanto soddisfatto di te cosa continui a giustificarti o a dare spiegazioni? Io sto facendo un discorso generalizzato. Tu passa oltre se non ti piace.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma chi ti conosce??
> Leggo le cose che scrivi tu e gli altri.
> Sei un po' egocentrico e quel vediamo come si mette mi suona minaccioso.
> Non che m'impensierisca ma mi da' fastidio.
> ...


Ah ho capito...parli per luoghi comuni...
Non avevo afferrato...ah ok.
Si ok...si sente spesso dire...sto mondo è una merda...ok..
Si è vero...siamo nel baratro...lo ha detto canale5...
Si è vero...domani la tua casa brucerà: lo ha detto il contepinceton!

Ma sono ancora in attesa dei pioli...
Umanesimo e Rinascimento?
Andiamo a vedere in quelle epoche la percentuale di persone in grado di firmare un documento con il proprio nome e cognome?
Ah che splendore...eh?
ma solo di pochissimi...no?
Ma che epoca splendida...in cui la popolazione...o si spaccava la schiena nei campi, o combatteva in qualche guerra...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ah bei tempi in cui chi non lavorava veniva preso a frustate...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito...parli per luoghi comuni...
> 
> Ah bei tempi in cui chi non lavorava veniva preso a frustate...


Non potresti trovarmi più d'accordo!
Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è chi sta a sparare cazzate invece di lavorare.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Bello Balzac!!!*

*Se tutto deve avere uno scopo, vi sono certamente quaggiù alcune esistenze di cui il fine e l'utilità rimangono inesplicabili. *
(Balzac)


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Se tutto deve avere uno scopo, vi sono certamente quaggiù alcune esistenze di cui il fine e l'utilità rimangono inesplicabili. *
> (Balzac)



E' il principio che non condivido:che tutto debba avere uno scopo.
Nel caso concorderei pienamente con Balzac.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' il principio che non condivido:che tutto debba avere *uno scopo.*
> Nel caso concorderei pienamente con Balzac.



Eppure e' cosi, nulla accade per caso ... basta guardare la natura :smile:


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

Per "Non Registrato" perche' non ti registri? Avresti modo di leggere anche nella zona riservata agli/alle iscritti/e


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per "Non Registrato" perche' non ti registri? Avresti modo di leggere anche nella zona riservata agli/alle iscritti/e


Faccio già fatica a seguire le zone pubbliche


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Faccio già fatica a seguire le zone pubbliche


Non insisto


----------

